# Jeep Wrangler Owners



## Phaedrus

I am thinking of purchasing a new 4 door Jeep Wrangler and I was wondering if anyone on here currently has a Jeep that is set up for surf fishing that they can post pictures of. 

I worry about keeping anything safe with a soft top. My last Jeep had the bolted down speakers stolen out of it at an Orioles game- it was probably Peter Angelos trying to suck more money from the fans to not put into the team.

Can you lock the rods down with the yakima ski racks?


----------



## Ryan Y

Yakima makes locks. THey are cylinder locks though, they ar enot hard to beat.

If' youve a rack on the front....Contact JAM on here or at Teaches Lair in HAtty. HE used to have some rod locks made ( I believe) 

Ive had my softop on a CJ cut several times. As with anything, if someone wants in....


----------



## JAM

*Thanks Ryan but I stoped making them*

with all the beach closures and the lack of people fishing I stoped making them in 2007, the last time I was on the beach. Sold the Jeep about a month ago, most likely all the heavers and reels go this November.. 

JAM


----------



## moose22dog

JAM said:


> with all the beach closures and the lack of people fishing I stoped making them in 2007, the last time I was on the beach. Sold the Jeep about a month ago, most likely all the heavers and reels go this November..
> 
> JAM


wow!!! that sucks dude!!


----------



## JAM

moose22dog said:


> wow!!! that sucks dude!!


It is what it is, apathy got us here, thank God I now work at a Marina Tackle Shop and not a Beach one anymore.. Beach ones ain't gonna make it.. JAM


----------



## vze88qaf

*Buy a 6 cylinder Wrangler and not a 4!!!!*

I had a 97 4 cylinder TJ Wrangler. It was way under powered for the beach! Not sure of your situation but part of the reason I sold it was not enough space with the wife and 2 kids going to OBX, however mine was a 2 door. My family is much happier and more comfortable with my 2500 Dodge Ram diesel Cummins 4 x4 with extended cab and bed. It gets about the same mileage. I currently have a cap on it and am getting ready to go to the outer banks. I was able to lock up stuff in the tailgage of my Wrangler. It had a steel enclosure behind the rear seat. I do miss being able to take off the top of my Wrangler in the spring and fall but its very hot in the summer. We are big Orioles fans!!!! My cousin plays on the team.


----------



## JaSla74

Yup... This is a pic from Vilano which I tend to fish often. However, since I picked up a fishing cart off CL my Jeep spends a lot time parked off of Matanzas (can't drive down there anymore).


----------



## EABiker

At the beach, but not rigged for it. I strapped my cooler to the front bumper and strapped the rods to the rollbar. Can't beat an open Wrangler at the beach, (unless it rains!). As far as softop security goes; consider your Jeep open to the public unless you have a locked hardtop. Locking a soft topped Jeep with valuables in it will have you replacing said valuables as well as the part of the top that is sliced to get inside!


----------



## Garboman

2012 Wrangler with the Pentastar is bad a........s

"Can't beat an open Wrangler at the beach, (unless it rains!)" ............Sun is Fun.....

Pentastar will allow a driver to out run a NPS Tahoe if you squash a Turtle or Plover nest by accident wheelin in your Pentastar....


----------



## Phaedrus

My 2012 Rubicon Unlimited arrived in Richmond yesterday!!!! If I wasn't already fishing at the beach now, I would be picking it up tomorrow. Have to wait till Monday or when they put the front hitch on to pick it up.


----------



## tjbjornsen

JaSla74 said:


> Yup... This is a pic from Vilano which I tend to fish often. However, since I picked up a fishing cart off CL my Jeep spends a lot time parked off of Matanzas (can't drive down there anymore).
> 
> So you can drive on the beach at Vilano?


----------



## 1BadF350

Garboman said:


> 2012 Wrangler with the Pentastar is bad a........s
> 
> "Can't beat an open Wrangler at the beach, (unless it rains!)" ............Sun is Fun.....
> 
> Pentastar will allow a driver to out run a NPS Tahoe if you squash a Turtle or Plover nest by accident wheelin in your Pentastar....


I own both and no way will that Pentastar outrun the Tahoe.


----------



## Phaedrus

I got Smoked off the line by a kid on a bike today! Love the jeep, but it is not gonna win any drag races.


----------



## medicdav66

Posted a pic of my Jeep on here last week... well, ryan actually posted after i sent him the pics. But my wrangler went just fine in the sand. To see the pic, go to north carolina posts, and its under carolina beach report..... thats me


----------



## Garboman

I own both and no way will that Pentastar outrun the Tahoe."


I was not speaking of the Unlimited but the smaller regular Wrangler When outrunning the Tahoe the trick is to lock the rear axle and head for the Dunes.....

After you go through enough "back country" sooner or later that Tahoe will get stuck.....


----------

